# Where did the queen come from?



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

Ive seen a hive with a queen and daughter queen, perhaps that is what happened to you and you split them?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Update: Big time rookie mistake. The brood came from one hive, but the frame of honey came from another. Guess which hive is queenless? Anyhow, that hive now has a frame of eggs and larva and the mini nuc has been moved into a 10 frame deep with a frame of drawn comb and several frames of foundation. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

